# Driver license requirements for RVs



## jack g (Sep 4, 2009)

CRWolsey

Try this web site to answer your question: http://changingears.com/rv-sec-state-rv-license.shtml


----------



## PattiRon (Sep 22, 2009)

Re: Driver license requirements for RVs

Terrific research. Thanks.


----------



## Gallopinggopher (Nov 22, 2009)

Re: Driver license requirements for RVs

If you own it and it's an RV and not for hire, you can pretty much drive it with any license except a learner's permit.  Canada requires you (rv's) to cross scales to check weight.  I've piloted both a 70' semi and a 37' + dinghy from one corner to the other in the lower 48 and top to bottom in Alaska.  I have never been checked for a license requirement anywhere.  My wife chauffeurs both rigs along inter-state highways and never has been checked for a license requirement.

As I stated above, If you own it and it's non-commercial (hauling your own goods/material) or a RV, you can legally drive it, and if you do have a class D, that's even better.


----------



## Triple E (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: Driver license requirements for RVs



> Gallopinggopher - 11/22/2009  7:21 PM
> 
> If you own it and it's an RV and not for hire, you can pretty much drive it with any license except a learner's permit.  Canada requires you (rv's) to cross scales to check weight.  I've piloted both a 70' semi and a 37' + dinghy from one corner to the other in the lower 48 and top to bottom in Alaska.  I have never been checked for a license requirement anywhere.  My wife chauffeurs both rigs along inter-state highways and never has been checked for a license requirement.
> 
> As I stated above, If you own it and it's non-commercial (hauling your own goods/material) or a RV, you can legally drive it, and if you do have a class D, that's even better.



Is crossing a scale to check motor home weight standard across Canada?  I drive B.C all the time and have never stopped at a chicken coupe.  This is the first time that I have every heard of this.  Thanks for the heads up. :approve: 



 :8ball:


----------



## yash (Dec 28, 2009)

RE: Driver license requirements for RVs

I visited that website and I got some useful information for rv driver's license requirements. Thanks for that nice guideline in canada.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Driver license requirements for RVs

Oh boy ...


----------

